# Hardwareerkennung äußerst langsam



## DaUhl (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo! 

Ich hab eine Neuinstallation mit Windows XP Home gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt eine neue Hardware an den USB-Anschluss anschließe, wie Drucker und Handy, dann sagt Windows mir, dass es eine neue Hardware gefunden hat. Dann passiert aber erst mal gar nichts mehr. Nach ca. 5 - 10 Minuten kommt dann mal endlich das Fenster, wo Windows dann fragt, von welchen Medien (also CD, Festplatte o.ä.) die Treiber installiert werden sollen. Nachdem ich das angegeben habe, dauert es wieder ca. 5 - 10 Min, bis was passiert. Mit Glück ist zum Schluss die Software installiert. Der ganze Vorgang hat dann ca. 15 - 20 Min gedauert. War aber vorher nie ein Problem, ging alles ratz fatz. 

Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, was da los ist? 

Besten Dank schon mal

Da Uhl


----------



## server (14. Mai 2006)

Beim ersten Mal kann es schon länger dauern, bis die Treiber installiert sind.

Wie ist es denn, wenn du es nach der Installation der Treiber absteckst und dann wieder ansteckst, dauert es da auch so lange?


----------

